# General Cooking & Miscellaneous



## Lytle (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed you guys move a lot of threads out of General Cooking, I think its because its not defined well enough. My thread about potlucks just got moved, but by the definitions thats where it belongs. I thought about it for a minute wondering if it should go in there or miscallaneous, but General cooking says to post QUESTIONS about cooking that dont fit anywhere else, where Miscallaneous says post RECIPES that dont belong anywhere else. When I look at the topics in there it seems almost opposite to what the definitions are but pretty much the same idea. Why not just merge the 2 together so you wont have to move so many threads out of general cooking? Its basically the same thing anyway - things that dont belong anywhere else. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Lytle. Some verbage is left over from 2004/2005 when we revamped DC - and we may need to tighten our definitions.

Since your thread on "potlucks" is about an "event" and not a real cooking question - I have moved it to our Special Events & Planning forum for you.


----------



## Lytle (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool I never noticed that forum before, put it where I did cause it was a question, not something I needed to know just a question to spark discussion. Not really worried about where my post was though, just trying to help yas clean up cause I noticed those 2 forums had an incredible amount of moved posts.


----------

